# Need some adivce. Nikon D5100 or Nikon D90



## nsteezyy (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello guys. Someone offered to trade his D90 for my D5100. Should I do it? It has 1k Shutter Count.
Please help. Thanks for looking.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Nov 25, 2011)

nsteezyy said:


> Hello guys. Someone offered to trade his D90 for my D5100. Should I do it? It has 1k Shutter Count.
> Please help. Thanks for looking.



D5100 is more basic, but the image quality is better.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Nov 25, 2011)

In a heartbeat.  Yes, I would definitely take the D90 over the D5100.  I would also consider your 'someone' willing to make that trade an idiot.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Nov 25, 2011)

Nikon D5100 vs D90 Is D90 really that good?


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 25, 2011)

Here's a good comparison.  Keep in mind that they're also comparing based on the prices for each camera if bought new.  Nikon D5100 vs D90


----------



## nsteezyy (Nov 25, 2011)

EchoingWhisper said:


> Nikon D5100 vs D90 Is D90 really that good?


 


Kerbouchard said:


> In a heartbeat.  Yes, I would definitely take the D90 over the D5100.  I would also consider your 'someone' willing to make that trade an idiot.


 


EchoingWhisper said:


> nsteezyy said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys. Someone offered to trade his D90 for my D5100. Should I do it? It has 1k Shutter Count.
> ...


 


AlanKlein said:


> Here's a good comparison.  Keep in mind that they're also comparing based on the prices for each camera if bought new.  Nikon D5100 vs D90




Thanks for your help guys, I chose the D90. Thanks.!


----------



## mwcfarms (Nov 25, 2011)

Loved my D90 till I bought the 700  but choosing between the 5100 and 90 would be easy.


----------



## orb9220 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yep I entered in an entry cam like the 5100 and within 9months was frustrated with lack of controls and needed features. Like bigger brighter viewfinder,Flash Commander mode,Built-in motor for more lens choices. And a dozen other reasons the D90 is a better camera in Using! As everyone is So Fixated on just Sensor Performance. And then 9 out of 10 rarely get out of the 200 iso setting.

It isn't always about just sensor performance for me. More Dedicated controls so my eye doesn't have to leave the viewfinder to go menu digging and missing the shot. More features for Flash & more lens options to me as just if not more important than sensor performance. And find the D90 a outstanding performer even still 2 yrs. later.
.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Nov 25, 2011)

orb9220 said:


> Yep I entered in an entry cam like the 5100 and within 9months was frustrated with lack of controls and needed features. Like bigger brighter viewfinder,Flash Commander mode,Built-in motor for more lens choices. And a dozen other reasons the D90 is a better camera in Using! As everyone is So Fixated on just Sensor Performance. And then 9 out of 10 rarely get out of the 200 iso setting.
> 
> It isn't always about just sensor performance for me. More Dedicated controls so my eye doesn't have to leave the viewfinder to go menu digging and missing the shot. More features for Flash & more lens options to me as just if not more important than sensor performance. And find the D90 a outstanding performer even still 2 yrs. later.
> .



I have not used any dSLR other than D5100 so I don't know if there is anything I need other than it yet. Hehe


----------

